# Nick's final sale



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 23, 2010)

So let me ask this, is anyone of us trying to buy some from his last batch? The species interest me but the # are just to large. Same thing with the compots, I wish he would have had mixed groups. If anyone wins some of these and want to divide them up, I might be interested in something. I know for a fact I better not buy one of those large packages if I want to stay married.


----------



## e-spice (Aug 23, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> I know for a fact I better not buy one of those large packages if I want to stay married.


 :rollhappy: Very funny!

e-spice


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 23, 2010)

I feel the same way...now that the first batch is potted, I find myself thinking about something else too....lol.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm looking at the bellatulum albums but I'm checking how high they go.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 24, 2010)

Eric, I have one that started to bud this year and then decided to get crown rot and die. I still have it, if you want it, but I don't think it is alive.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh goody! 
Check the roots, If they're not mushy, I'm interested.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2010)

Unfortunately most of the packages are too large for the average hobbyist, you get a zillion of one cross, wish Nick would have set that up differently but the bottomline for him is that they go.
Is it worthwhile to share your interest with others here rather than bid against each other on the reasonable sized packages? Nick did send an email this morning indicating that you won't bid against yourself, just like on ebay, you can up your bid but the lowest amount needed to win would be applied. 
Maybe there's a couple of things you'd like but don't have the $$$ or space for both. If one person said I'm going for this & another goes for that, we could probably do some selling/trading here? Any thoughts/comments?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 25, 2010)

I bet Nick likes to see forum members organize to keep the fair bidding competition to a minimum. That way he will get even less for his plants.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2010)

Not necessarily Lance. Say I can't afford to bid on 2 or 3 things, I have to pick one, he just lost bids on 2 other items. If I know I could trade with others, then I could end up with the other plants I'd like and afford to bid higher on that one item, as could they, rather than thin ourselves out and end up with nothing. Does Nick get less? I have to wonder if Nick wanted to get the highest possible value why would he do one package of 652 plants? Would a commercial business want 100 plants of one X? How long would it take to sell them?


----------



## Clark (Aug 25, 2010)

It is a buyers market right now. Plus, in today's higher educated society, there is a budding economist in every household.
wish the petals were longer...


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 25, 2010)

Clark said:


> wish the petals were longer...



Clark! You clown!:rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Aug 26, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Not necessarily Lance. Say I can't afford to bid on 2 or 3 things, I have to pick one, he just lost bids on 2 other items. If I know I could trade with others, then I could end up with the other plants I'd like and afford to bid higher on that one item, as could they, rather than thin ourselves out and end up with nothing. Does Nick get less? I have to wonder if Nick wanted to get the highest possible value why would he do one package of 652 plants? Would a commercial business want 100 plants of one X? How long would it take to sell them?




Depends on your point of view I guess.

I am not trying to be critical just making conversation here....

But when you wrote "Is it worthwhile to share your interest with others here rather than bid against each other" you suggest that potential bidders should unite and not bid with the intent to keep the sale price low. 

When ever a group of people are involved in an auction situation and they as buyers agree to not bid against each other it destroys the sellers fair chance to gain better prices. 

And the reasoning of that if you unite (conspire?) you won't "thin ourselves out and end up with nothing" also goes towards reducing the final sales price because if you end up with nothing that means someone else paid more than you were willing to pay. That is what is supposed to happen when someone puts something up for auction.

You don't want members (buyers) to do this when you run the forum benefit auction because you want to gain as much income from each sale as possible. You always want as many people bidding as possible. 

Yes Nick get less.
Yes a commercial business would want a hundred or more of one X. From a commercial growers perspective that is not very many plants. How many award quality plants would expect to get from only 100 seedlings?

I bet if you asked Nick how long it takes to sell a hundred plants his answer would be "too long".

Do you really think Nick wants to get less than the highest possible value?
I don't know Nick but I bet he wants as much money as possible returned from his years of hard work. He probably made the groups large because he wants to keep his handling cost to a minimum. Do you have any idea how much work it would be to pack and ship 652 plants to individual buyers? 

As I said above I'm not criticizing your post but rather just pointing out what might be the commercial growers perspective. I hope everyone gets great plants a great prices. But I am sad to see the end of the orchid hobby era coming because individual plants sell for $5 to little.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 26, 2010)

Good points Lance. Yes there are different ways one can look at it. I would think it's safe to say the majority of us on this forum are hobbyists. It's hard for me to look at it from a point of view other than a hobbyist. After I started this thread I did email Nick & implied it might be to his advantage to split that package, was there any chance he'd do so? Is there a minimum amount he'd accept on that package? His reply was - others had made the same suggestion/inquiry, he wasn't going to change it. The idea is to find new homes for the plants and shut down the GH, he'd accept any offer. That pretty much sums it up! 
It is sad to see Nick go, he's done so much for brachy breeding & he will be missed! We can all understand his desire to retire and God knows he's earned it! I'm sure if the economy were different, he'd be making out much better, who knows maybe he would have sold the whole business plants & all! I think overall, he's gonna do pretty good with his auctions, the action is increasing in the past 24 hrs. and this is the last time to get original Nick plants!
God Bless You Nick & for all you've done! Enjoy your retirement!


----------



## bullsie (Aug 26, 2010)

I think a point in question is, are all the bidders just Slipper Talk members? Yes? Then I would say that would definitely be a major problem for an auction such as Nick's. But I really have my doubts that all those anticipating bidding on Nick's plants are here reading this. 

Also a point is when one does an auction, they are - unless it has been stated before bidding as to a minimum - obligated to the highest bid set. Does that make it fair? Yes. Because that is agreed upon by the seller. Making a profit etc is something that seller should have taken into consideration before, as the saying goes "rolling the dice". Once committed, a dollar or a million, the obligation of two parties is cast.

Third point. Three pooling resources may pay $600. Seperate $200 each. Bid may go as high as $250. Three won't get it apart, but together they can go to $600. Would Nick appreciate the single bid of $250 or would he have enjoyed the pooled bidding that could take the offer to $600 or more?

Remember, its an auction!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 27, 2010)

Well the last call was given a little while ago, bidding will come to an end in less than an hour.
.... so what did you bid on?
I helped boost the bids on the concolor albas & the big seedling package, when those fell thru I backed someone with the species pkg, well that's out! I'm in with someone else on another & hopefully we're still in the mix! A thread with winners will follow I'm sure!
Did anyone else contribute?


----------



## GaryB (Aug 27, 2010)

I bid on a couple of packages; haven't heard back yet or seen a final update on the website. The species package sold for a good price, didn't it?


----------



## etex (Aug 27, 2010)

Bidding ended at 1200 PT.
Waiting to see if I won anything ,also. Lost Species, which I really wanted.
Bids in on The Matrix package, 3 compots of Conco Lucia.
And last minute bids on the Bacon Trix and the Con Con Bell when I lost species.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 27, 2010)

I did one bid at the end on the 1st compot package #955. Haven't heard back and it's now 2 hours after bidding ended, so I'm assuming I lost.


----------



## etex (Aug 27, 2010)

Go to his website guys- Nick just put final posting up!


----------



## GaryB (Aug 27, 2010)

I bid on several items assuming I wouldn't have the high bid on everything. But I will be disappointed if I was outbid on everything.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 27, 2010)

Gary, did you get one? How about anyone else? It looks like I may have gotten that first compot group. The only reason I'm not 100% sure is that I sent the e-mail from work and Outlook at work doesn't always go as planed. I'll feel better after he notifies me. I'm willing to trade a compot for a compot if I really won.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it over!? I was in meetings all day!!! Can somebody post a link please?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 27, 2010)

Eric try this: http://www.tannaci.com/


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, thanx! Yaaaaaaaaaaay! I didn't win anything! :crazy:


----------



## etex (Aug 27, 2010)

Dang it, missed species by a few bucks.
On the other hand,looks like I got everything else I bid on and the total for all is less than my max bid was just on Species. Will have plenty to trade or sell if anyone is interested. Like Bob, I want the confirmation from Nick before I'm 100% sure.
Here's what I should be getting.
274- 3 compots of Conco Lucia
194195- Matrix 68 plants
153- Bacon Trix 26 plants
166- ConConBell 8 plants


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 27, 2010)

Diane, congratulations on all of your wins. I got confirmation that I won my compots so yours confirmation should be right around the corner. I haven't looked yet on what you paid for any of these but we almost bid against each other. I backed off on the species and never sent a bid, as I knew you where on it. 153 Bacon Trix was the only other one I was seriously going to put a bid on. I was thinking I could use them at our Oct. Orchid Sale. So glad it went to another member!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 27, 2010)

I lost out on every bleeping thing I bid on. I didn't bid low either. I really wanted some leucochilums. Oh well.

e-spice


----------



## GaryB (Aug 27, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Gary, did you get one?



I got the 161162 S. Gratrix. It's a really good deal at less than $6/plant with most in bud. I wanted some of the albums, but the price went to high.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 27, 2010)

GaryB said:


> I bid on a couple of packages; haven't heard back yet or seen a final update on the website. The species package sold for a good price, didn't it?


Yep - at least I think so - $855 for 65 plants, 2 budded, they appeared to be decent size seedlings.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 27, 2010)

e-spice said:


> I lost out on every bleeping thing I bid on. I didn't bid low either. I really wanted some leucochilums. Oh well.
> e-spice


Totally shocked at what those went for!


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 27, 2010)

etex said:


> Dang it, missed species by a few bucks.
> On the other hand,looks like I got everything else I bid on and the total for all is less than my max bid was just on Species. Will have plenty to trade or sell if anyone is interested. Like Bob, I want the confirmation from Nick before I'm 100% sure.
> Here's what I should be getting.
> 274- 3 compots of Conco Lucia
> ...



Congratulations, but I wish I had your plant budget .

Susan


----------



## etex (Aug 27, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Yep - at least I think so - $855 for 65 plants, 2 budded, they appeared to be decent size seedlings.



Thanks,I was trying to forget species went for 5.00 over my bid. Thought bidding would keep going up, but nope!

Am very happy with all I'm getting,and surprised,too!

1 compot of Conco Lucia is spoken for.


----------



## GaryB (Aug 27, 2010)

etex said:


> Thanks,I was trying to forget species went for 5.00 over my bid. /QUOTE]
> 
> True, but remember that the winner's maximum bid could have been much higher. You could have bid $100 more and still lost by $5.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't you guys and girls find it funny that there has been no discussion of Nicks plants on the other paph forum?


----------



## Candace (Aug 27, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Don't you guys and girls find it funny that there has been no discussion of Nicks plants on the other paph forum?



Whaaaaat other paph forum? Ours is the only one that matters.:noangel:


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't look at the other forum, but I did wonder if they were bidding too....


----------



## Clark (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice yardsale.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2010)

GaryB said:


> etex said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks,I was trying to forget species went for 5.00 over my bid. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## GaryB (Aug 28, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> We also had to take a shot a the big seedlings package, we both agreed we were nuts! Thank goodness someone rescued us by outbidding us!



I think I was had the 2nd high bid on the seedling package. I was a good deal given the # of plants and I could have gone higher, but it's probably best that I didn't win that one.


----------



## etex (Aug 28, 2010)

GaryB said:


> etex said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks,I was trying to forget species went for 5.00 over my bid. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2010)

GaryB said:


> I think I was had the 2nd high bid on the seedling package. It was a good deal given the # of plants and I could have gone higher, but it's probably best that I didn't win that one.


I'm not so sure about it, actually I was a bit relieved we didn't get it, I would have been looking & needing a 4th person! There were 4 of us that went in on Nick's previous offer, we had some seedlings in that and Eric & I both agreed that chances are they're going to be the same size as the ones we already have - they're a pain to pot & with that many little suckers the price has to be right or they're not worth! how much growing time before they're blooming size? Our orchid clubs were going to recieve donations for the raffles, that was a first. Christmas shopping done! Doesn't matter if you're into orchids or not! Donate compots to ST!


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

SO, we have heard from a few here, what did everyone else get? I was looking at the parvi compots, but decided against bidding, still I might like to take a few seedlings off someones hands. Rose and I got the S Gratrix x Macabre cross to split, and I (Eric) got a group of Lucky Bells. Did anyone else besides Diane, Rose, Gary and I get anything? Seems like a lot of compots to work on, maybe some vendors were bidding.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey, Don't forget me. I won #955 the first set of compots. There are 5 compots comming my way. I bid on this group as there where 3 different cross's yet 5 compots. Will need to wait and see how many plants per compot and what size before making any deals but I'm all ears.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2010)

That was a good one Bob! I was wondering what you might go for & then end up with. Originally I contacted Bob to go in with on the species seedlings but then things start getting complicated, he backed out & then I went whew, wondered if I didn't think it thru! Diane partnered with Eric & I but left decisions to us, which made things easier just communicating back & forth but add a 4way & it does get complicated. Oh well it was fun & you get to know each other on a different level! BTW today I individually potted my 2 mini compots of leucos, I didn't really need those but it was tempting just the same!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 28, 2010)

Rose, maybe we can do some trading with the leuchochilums and what ever now or later (spring might be best but...) I just don't like sending plants that are too small. Think about it, women...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, who got my bellatulum albums!?


----------



## GaryB (Aug 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> OK, who got my bellatulum albums!?


Not me, but I tried. Lost out by less than $5


----------



## e-spice (Aug 28, 2010)

Judging from the price everything went for, Nick is probably sitting on a tropical island somewhere lighting cigars with hundred dollar bills. :rollhappy: Just joking - I know he had a lot of time and money invested in plants. I just didn't expect those plants to go for that much - good for him though.

e-spice


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> OK, who got my bellatulum albums!?





Susan


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 29, 2010)

I got lucky this time. I didn't like this whole e-bay type bidding. I waited until his last hour when he wasn't posting any more bids and put in one bid for one group of compots and got it. The force must have been with me.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2010)

luvsorchids said:


> Susan


:sob:
Please dont forget me when they become big specimens for dividing!


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 29, 2010)

NYEric said:


> :sob:
> Please dont forget me when they become big specimens for dividing!



Of course-assuming they survive .

Susan


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2010)

NYEric said:


> :sob:
> Please dont forget me when they become big specimens for dividing!


will your hot house be cool enough in the winter for bellas? I doubt it, she should send them to me!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll put them outside w/ my dendro. kingianums when it gets cooler!


----------

